# More bad news.......



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Kurt Thomas is going to be out for two months with a foot injury.

I can't supply you with a link because I just heard it on the Suns countdown.

But without Kurts D I don't think we can beat the Spurs.

Agh, this season is annoying.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

I knew reality would come crashing down on us sometime, but I didn't anticipate this. Hope he recovers okay.


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

sunsaz said:


> I knew reality would come crashing down on us sometime, but I didn't anticipate this. Hope he recovers okay.


Reality? This isn't reality... the Suns didn't deserve this.. they prepared a team that had a lot of depth. Any team that misses players like Amare Stoudemire, Barbosa, and soon to be Thomas for the significant period of time we have would be in the lottery guarenteed.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

tempe85 said:


> Reality? This isn't reality... the Suns didn't deserve this.. they prepared a team that had a lot of depth. Any team that misses players like Amare Stoudemire, Barbosa, and soon to be Thomas for the significant period of time we have would be in the lottery guarenteed.


One thing that alot of those lottery teams don't have that we do however is a good coaching staff. Some teams may have a good head coach with sub-par assistants or vice versa, but the Suns staff is well rounded.

As for reality, I believe that reality is what happens when you're so close to your goals that you can see them only to have the floor fall out from under you. Case in point with Thomas getting hurt this late.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

its pretty annoying that the Sun dont lose seems like EVER hahah

we will never catch up to you guys like this

:eek8:


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Diaw will get really high minutes now, maybe in the 36-37 barrier. Hopefully Amare and Brian Grant come back and are productive.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

lol, Kurt Thomas going down is not reality crashing down on us. Others can fill Thomas' void till he gets back. Increase the mins of others (cuz we have more depth), we should be fine. I do think we may need to sit Nash down for a a game or 2 for that hammy.

reality in your definition would be we say if get Amare back and someone else really important goes down. *knocks on wood*. We're not that close to our goal yet.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

1 Penny said:


> Diaw will get really high minutes now, maybe in the 36-37 barrier. Hopefully Amare and Brian Grant come back and are productive.


Realistically, it's going to take Amare some time to get himself together once he returns. _Never_ bet Brian Grant is going to contribute. Ask Blazers, Heat and Lakers fans about the disappointment that comes with that forlorn hope.

Diaw and Bell should be able to hold it together well enough while Thomas is gone, until Amare re-acclimates to playing (if he makes it back in the meanwhile). Thomas going down is rotten news, of course, but it's not deadly.

Laurie


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

This sucks, we are just gettin screwed every second.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> its pretty annoying that the Sun dont lose seems like EVER hahah
> 
> we will never catch up to you guys like this
> 
> :eek8:


thats what I think about the Pistons...


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I'ma just say this...

The only way you go down is if Nash goes down.

As long as you have Nash, your team is playoff bound.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

That sucks, but we'll be fine.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

I mean it's not THAT huge of a deal... Sure it blows hardcore, but he'll be back by playoff time... Free Arsenal said it right: we only go down if Nash goes down.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Free Arsenal said:


> I'ma just say this...
> 
> The only way you go down is if Nash goes down.
> 
> As long as you have Nash, your team is playoff bound.


Bingo. If Steve Nash is on the floor, you guys are a Playoff team. With Marion also there, you're a Championship quality team.

All will be well.

Laurie


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

Well according to reports, Nash isn't exactly 100%. The question is will it be a matter of time before he joins Amare and Kurt?


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

sunsaz said:


> Well according to reports, Nash isn't exactly 100%. The question is will it be a matter of time before he joins Amare and Kurt?


If that happens, the Pacific belongs to the Clippers. :clap: 

Good for us, bad for you, but if Nash stays, I don't really care who goes down, we won't catch up. If Nash goes down, I think Marions stats will go up immensely, but the Wins won't come as easily.

It's really difficult to measure what happens to team chemistry when a player goes down, but everytime I watch Phoenix, Nash is not just glue, he's super-glue.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

We NEED to sign someone please. Lonnie Jones, anyone. But with Burke as our backup and only real big on the team, we have to sign someone before our guys are dead come playoff time. Get back soon Amare!!!!!!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Brian Grant should be coming back in a week or so.


Brian Grant can play some minutes at C and contribute with rebounding and D.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

SunsFan57 said:


> Brian Grant should be coming back in a week or so.
> 
> Brian Grant can play some minutes at C and contribute with rebounding and D.


YIKES to that idea.

You don't _ever_ want to put any hope in Brian Grant contributing. Great guy, all kinds of community and team spirit, does his best...and is everlastingly injured. You can never count on him; his legs were ruined years ago playing out of his natural position, and the Blazers, Heat and Lakers have all learned how unlikely it is he'll be able to play very hard for very long.

Let the poor thing retire back to Portland (where he still has a house and does all kinds of charity work)--and hope you've got somebody else who can step up to do the job he can't.

Laurie


----------

